# New setup-61P



## zig (29 Jul 2007)

Oh yeah  baby I got a new setup going, its a 61P, yep you heard right a 61P ie. DIY tank based on dimensions of 60P  so 60x30x36cm, nice size I have to say look forward to scaping with it, I was tempted to make it 60x36x36cm but resisted the temptation and went with the normal size instead. Ironically the tank worked out really cheap, everything else cost lots of $$$$$S

Will get it up and running when I get back from holiday

The tank will use the following

ADA amazonia substrate
Eheim 2213 filter
3x24Watt luminaire

The lighting will consist of 2x24W Giesemann Aquaflora tubes and 1xmidday Giesemann tube, I have the same lighting setup on my 60x30x30cm setup and I like this combination of tubes so went with the same for this setup.

I picked up a full 5kg CO2 fire extinguisher cylinder and bought a new regulator, I won't bother with a solenoid on this tank, no need with 5kgs of CO2, should last a couple of years running 24/7 at 1bps.

CO2 diffusion will be done via a Rhinox diffuser.

Thats it really, just thought I'd be a show off   






Picture demonstrates the tank passes the water proof test  glass needs a clean though.


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 Jul 2007)

Crikey Zig, you must be the most prolific aquascaper about at the moment.

I have a 60P with Geisemann lights, Amazonia and an Eheim 2213 (my Iwagumi). It`s a really nice size.

To keep the tank hardware minimal I am using a Hydor inline heater and inline CO2 reactor. The filter inlet and outlet are glassware, so the only thing I need to take out when photographing is the drop checker and thermometer.

Any ideas on what you have in mind for this tank? I reckon you should have a ready, steady, cook theme where we all send you a plant or piece of hardscape, and you have to come up with an aquascape. I`ll send you some yellow and purple gravel so you don`t have to use the Aqua Soil. :? 

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (30 Jul 2007)

Sweet set up Zig!

Whish i had the time and the cash to have as many set ups as you! 
When i get my marrage out the way ( sept ) ill be back on form one hopes   

Top stuff Zig, keep us up to date.

Graeme.


----------



## zig (31 Jul 2007)

Don't know about prolific Dave, a "try'er" maybe, god loves a try'er as they say!!

Not sure what I will do with it, probably a wood type scape, I like the shape of the tank, it has a good front on foot print for viewing to do something decent without the hassle of a big tank.

One thing I do notice is the 2213 is quite strong just using the spray bar, I put some plants in pots in the tank and they are getting blown around the tank, have positioned it pointing at the glass for now.

I will probably buy a set of lily pipes and a hydor heater for this tank eventually but for now its up and running anyway.

The only other thing I will do now with my setups is eventually get a 90x45x45cm tank to replace my 75x45x45cm tank (the 40 gallon) and use the original tank as a fish only tank, I prefer to do scapes with no fish in the tank so would like a fish only tank that I could stock with suitable fish for the other tanks for when they are finished.

Thanks for the comments guys, I will start up this tank when I get from holiday later in August.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Aug 2007)

Sweet set up mate.  Another quality installment on the way soon then....


----------



## CJ Castle (2 Aug 2007)

Nice setup...


----------

